# jboss problem - work-verzeichnis muss manuell gelöscht werden???



## ruutaiokwu (14. Okt 2010)

hallo zusammen,

habe gerade festgestellt, dass mit jboss (v. 4.2.3) manchmal das problem besteht, dass zeitenweise im  work-verzeichnis (jboss\server\default\work\jboss.web) manuell gelöscht werden muss, weil da irgendetwas nicht rund geht; andernfalls gibt es exceptions beim start des app servers...???

es scheint so, als würde das letzte deploment (das work-verzeichnis scheint quasi als cache zu fungieren...) verwendet werden, statt das aktuelle...?

grüsse, jan


----------



## FArt (19. Okt 2010)

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Das work-Verzeichnis wird vom Tomcat verwendet. Dort landen die compilierten JSP Dateien (also eine Art Cache). Je nachdem, wie diese JSPs konfiguriert sind macht der Container von dem Cache gebrauch oder auch nicht.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (19. Okt 2010)

hallo,

er scheint fast so, dass man da ein paar minuten warten müsste, dann scheint das problem behoben zu sein...

gruss, jan


----------



## ruutaiokwu (15. Nov 2010)

ICH KANN EUCH NUR WARNEN, LEUTE!!!

hatte gerade wieder dieses problem, zuerst hatte es nach etwas total anderem ausgesehen, dann habe ich ein wenig den code geändert, auf einmal wurde mir eine NoSuchMethodException angezeigt... darauf habe ich im code nachgesehen, und rein GAR NIX gefunden.

nach dem leeren des verzeichnis' tomcat/work/Catalina/localhost/ ging alles wieder.

damit habe ich mehr als 1 1/2 stunden verbraten...:-(

eine potentielle gefahr sind alle app-server, die tomcat als servlet-container benutzen, und natürlich auch tomcat selbst!!!


grüsse, jan


----------



## maki (15. Nov 2010)

Hi jmar83,

du machst etwas falsch, hat bestimmt was mit der Exception und dem Code & der Konfiguration zu tun.

Leider kann man nicht mehr sagen weil du weder die Exception, deinen Code noch die Konfiguration zeigst


----------



## FArt (16. Nov 2010)

jmar83 hat gesagt.:


> ICH KANN EUCH NUR WARNEN, LEUTE!!!
> 
> hatte gerade wieder dieses problem, zuerst hatte es nach etwas total anderem ausgesehen, dann habe ich ein wenig den code geändert, auf einmal wurde mir eine NoSuchMethodException angezeigt... darauf habe ich im code nachgesehen, und rein GAR NIX gefunden.
> 
> ...



Wenn das ein Bug ein sollte, dann reporte ihn entpsrechend, damit er gefixt werden kann. Wenn er schon bekannt ist, dann poste hier den Link des Bugs im Issuetracker.
Ich warne aber auch: in der Regel sitzt der Fehler davor. Solch ein Verhalten fühlt sich an wie Missachtung der Spezifikation.


----------

